# What are Graham Crackers?



## Cath4420 (Jan 17, 2008)

Being outside the US and Canada I am unfamiliar with Graham Crackers, but so many delicious recipes I find include them.  Could someone please help me with understanding what they are.  Are they sweet or savoury, what we call crackers are savoury biscuits that you can place savoury or sweet toppings on and biscuits are your straight sweet or chocolate biscuits.  I have been told they are made out of an oatmeal type flour is this correct.  I am wanting to try the recipes but have been unsure on how to substitute, any help would be most appreciated. tks


----------



## kadesma (Jan 17, 2008)

Cath4420 said:


> Being outside the US and Canada I am unfamiliar with Graham Crackers, but so many delicious recipes I find include them.  Could someone please help me with understanding what they are.  Are they sweet or savoury, what we call crackers are savoury biscuits that you can place savoury or sweet toppings on and biscuits are your straight sweet or chocolate biscuits.  I have been told they are made out of an oatmeal type flour is this correct.  I am wanting to try the recipes but have been unsure on how to substitute, any help would be most appreciated. tks


Hi Cath,
take a look here and see if this helps..
NabiscoWorld
Welcome to DC


kadesma


----------



## pacanis (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't realize graham crackers were so "localized".
Maybe _they_ can be considered an American cuisine


----------



## Cath4420 (Jan 17, 2008)

*tks kadesma*

I think they are close to our "Shredded Wheatmeals" so I will try those and let you know how I go.  I find it hilarious with all the different names we all have for our biccies.... we have: Tim Tams (oooh, ask any australian and you will get the same answer), Iced Vo Vos (sort of sweet base with marshmellow on top) and Morning Coffees (great with my skim decaf cappuccino from Starbucks).


----------



## pacanis (Jan 17, 2008)

You have a Starbucks?
I haven't even been to a Starbucks yet


----------



## Cath4420 (Jan 17, 2008)

*yep...*

sure do picanis.

I have one about 7 mins drive from my home and also one 2 mins walk from where I work.

Where are you - PA - Pennsylvania?


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Cath, they are sort of sweet. I am from Canada and live in the UK and I read your post and was reminded of something delicious from my childhood. Another thing is that Graham Cracker crumbs are sold and are used as the basis for things like cheese cake. I hope that helps.

For the record, crackers are also something savoury for us, but this particular type happens to be sweet.  I would try and describe the taste but I can't remember - I just remember loving Graham Crackers.  They have molasses in them, which I believe you might call 'treacle'.  Sort of like Gingerbread, without the Ginger. - does that help?


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 17, 2008)

From Wikipedia: The *graham cracker* was developed in 1822 in Bound Brook, New Jersey, by Presbyterian minister Rev. Sylvester Graham. Conceived of as a "health food", it is more like a digestive biscuit than a cracker. The true graham cracker is made with graham flour, which is unsifted and coarsely ground wheat flour. He used this due to its high fiber content. His original "Graham bread" was the centerpiece of the Graham Diet, a regimen to suppress what he considered unhealthy carnal urges, the source of many maladies according to Graham.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, Cath.  Graham crackers are yummy, especially dunked in milk.  You can see what they look like here and read a little explanation.

Another awesome treat made with graham crackers are "s'mores."  Look here to see these tasty treats.

Graham crackers are often crushed to crumbs and mixed with granulated sugar and melted  butter to create a "cookie" crust for pies.  As has already been mentioned, they are also used as the  crumb crust for  cheesecakes.


----------



## Dina (Jan 17, 2008)

Kitchen Dictionary: graham cracker


----------



## Baketech (Jan 17, 2008)

Cath4420 said:


> I am wanting to try the recipes but have been unsure on how to substitute, any help would be most appreciated. tks


 
They are slightly more dense, and a bit more spicy, but I would try using Biscoffs. Even if they aren't a perfect match, they would make a tasty substitute... 

Edit:
Arnott's "Nice" might work if you can't find Biscoffs...


----------



## Rom (Jan 17, 2008)

haha i was so wondering what a graham cracker was too, thanks Cath 

mmmmm Tim Tams mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pacanis (Jan 17, 2008)

Cath4420 said:


> Where are you - PA - Pennsylvania?


 
I'm up by Erie, along the lake......brrrrrrr


----------



## kadesma (Jan 17, 2008)

Cath4420 said:


> I think they are close to our "Shredded Wheatmeals" so I will try those and let you know how I go.  I find it hilarious with all the different names we all have for our biccies.... we have: Tim Tams (oooh, ask any australian and you will get the same answer), Iced Vo Vos (sort of sweet base with marshmellow on top) and Morning Coffees (great with my skim decaf cappuccino from Starbucks).


I've seen the tim tams on the Ethnic aisle at the grocery store..Never purchased any though..Will have to one of these days

kadesma


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 17, 2008)

They are similar to digestive buscuits but a little sweeter.


----------



## Cath4420 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank you all so much for the help.

I think Nice or Milk Arrowroot might do the trick, thanks Baketech, it was the "oh" moment I was waiting for.  I saw Ina Garten (Barefoot Contessa) make a pie the other day, will search out and try tomorrow.  Rom, I shall let you know how I go.

Kadesma, you have to just try Tim Tams.  Rom knows what I mean.  Bite both ends off and eat, place the biscuit in your coffee and draw coffee up through the biscuit.   Better than any hot chocolate.  Tim Tams are a chocolate covered biscuit with two layers of choc biscuit and 2 layers of chocolate inside.  My cousin lives in San Francisco and I can ship if the shop runs out!!!!  Believe me, one does not stop at one packet.  They also have around 5 different kinds, double choc, caramel, strawberry to name a few.  Sue-Zee Q, are they available in England?


----------



## Bilby (Jan 18, 2008)

After reading all the posts, I would suggest trying Granitas over Nice (too much sugar on top) or Milk Arrowroots (too plain).  Granitas are really good as a cheesecake base.

Not heard of Graham Crackers either until I joined DC and I haven't heard of Biscoffs either!!

Seems funny having Tim Tams in the Ethnic aisle, mainly cos it is strange thinking of most of the Australian foods as being Ethnic! 

Arnott's News - There is no substitute for quality

Tim Tam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cath4420 (Jan 18, 2008)

*I know...*

I thought the same thing.  We have Oreos, maybe the US government and Australian government should do up a trade agreement - free trade between the two countries on Oreos and Tim Tams.

Anyway, shall try the Granitas, haven't left for Coles yet luckily.

tks


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Seems funny having Tim Tams in the Ethnic aisle, mainly cos it is strange thinking of most of the Australian foods as being Ethnic!



took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2008)

Now I know where to look for them. They sound like a good little snack with coffee.


----------



## Cath4420 (Jan 20, 2008)

pacanis, wikipedia says that Cost Plus World Market sells them in the US.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Cath. Does it say if there's one by me? 
If there's one thing the grocery store that I shop at has, it's a LOOOONG ethinc foods aisle. I'm going to check it out next time I go. I should probably check it out anyway.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 20, 2008)

Graham crackers..  think of brown bread but  sweeter, thin and crispy..


----------



## James_T (Jan 20, 2008)

The equivilent thing in Britain is 'Shreddies' or 'Golden Grahams' I think.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 21, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Now I know where to look for them. They sound like a good little snack with coffee.


I prefer the raspeberry Love Potion Tim Tams over the original but they are super sweet and by the end of eating one of em, I am over it.  But then a couple of days later, I'll see the packet and will forget what I thought at the end only that I liked it at the beginning!!

They brought out a chilli Tim Tam a while ago and all I can say is Blah!!!!!


----------



## Cath4420 (Jan 22, 2008)

*I cannot believe...*

Pacanis, they do not have one in the north east US, they have 299 stores over the country but not in this region.  According to their website they have 2 stores in Maryland and 13 in Ohio, which is ok if you live in the west/south west of PA.  But you can order online!  I am learning alot about US geography though!!!  If you can't get any let me know, I will send some over.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 22, 2008)

My grocery store doesn't have Tim Tams. I looked for them yesterday. They have items called Tam Tams.... which look like regular crackers. Oh well.  No biggie.


----------



## Rom (Jan 23, 2008)

Cath4420 said:


> Kadesma, you have to just try Tim Tams.  Rom knows what I mean.  Bite both ends off and eat, place the biscuit in your coffee and draw coffee up through the biscuit.



OH YEAHHHH *drools* just use it like a straw like Cath says and oh you can't go wrong, but that's if you don't finish the Tim Tam after taking one bite and before you can dunk it in haha


----------



## Alix (Jan 23, 2008)

Cath, definitely a NO on the Arrowroots. Arrowroots are too hard and not at all like graham crackers. Do you have those teething biscuits in NZ/Oz? They are a bit molasses-y and if crushed would likely yield the same flavour as a graham cracker/biscuit. I'll go find you a picture.


----------



## HeatherW (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Cath,

If you want to experience the real thing then maybe you could try ordering some graham crackers online. Perhaps NetGrocer would ship to Australia.


----------



## stassie (Feb 6, 2008)

Or find an American friend and do a food swap  I did that once with someone I met over the net... she sent me Twinkies, Reeses Pieces, Doritos, Three Musketeers bars etc, and I sent her Mallowpuffs, pineapple chunks, Pinky bars, twisties, etc. 

That was great fun! Although I'm still having withdrawl symptoms over the Three Musketeers bar. WHY can't we get those here?


----------



## cupcakesprinkle (Feb 7, 2008)

Sweet, buttery, a bit like digestives.


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Heather, tks for that.

We have a biscuit called Granitas which a few of us here have decided might be the closest thing.  If not, I will try online or  I have a cousin in San Francisco who is coming home in March so I might email him and see if it is possible to bring some back with him.  Tks for the tip on the link to NetGrocer though.

Cath


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Stassie

A fellow southerner.

Thanks for the great idea.  What are mallowpuffs - choc marshmallow biscuits I am thinking.  

I know what you mean though, I had low fat twisties and sourdough burgers from Jack in the Box when I was in Hawaii many many moons ago.  Hungry Jacks is about the closest.

Cath


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 8, 2008)

pacanis said:


> You have a Starbucks?
> I haven't even been to a Starbucks yet


You need to get out more


----------



## Caine (Feb 8, 2008)

pacanis said:


> You have a Starbucks?
> I haven't even been to a Starbucks yet


 
I know of two different locations in San Francisco that you can stand on the corner and see 3 differents Starbucks without turning anything but your head.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 8, 2008)

stassie said:


> Or find an American friend and do a food swap  I did that once with someone I met over the net... she sent me Twinkies, Reeses Pieces, Doritos, Three Musketeers bars etc, and I sent her Mallowpuffs, pineapple chunks, Pinky bars, twisties, etc.
> 
> That was great fun! Although I'm still having withdrawl symptoms over the Three Musketeers bar. WHY can't we get those here?



They now make Three Musketeers in mint too....  Wow are they great!


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 8, 2008)

Callisto in NC said:


> You need to get out more



Starbucks is way over rated.  We have gas stations with better coffee..


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 8, 2008)

Graham Crackers are nice for peanut butter and jelly and making crust for cheesecake.


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 10, 2008)

Jeff G. said:


> They now make Three Musketeers in mint too.... Wow are they great!


 

Jeff, please explain Three Musketeers.  Sounds interesting. tks Cath


----------



## stassie (Feb 10, 2008)

Cath4420 said:


> Thanks for the great idea. What are mallowpuffs - choc marshmallow biscuits I am thinking.


 
Yep... plain biscuit with marshmallow on the top, covered in chocolate



Jeff G. said:


> They now make Three Musketeers in mint too.... Wow are they great!


 
Mmmm.... why did you have to tell me that!! 

Cath - they're sort of like huge Milky Way bars, but they taste better.


----------



## Bilby (Feb 11, 2008)

stassie said:


> Yep... plain biscuit with marshmallow on the top, covered in chocolate


Sounds like Arnott's Royal biscuits to me except that they have a layer of jam under the mallow.


----------



## stassie (Feb 11, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Sounds like Arnott's Royal biscuits to me except that they have a layer of jam under the mallow.


 
Yep, they're pretty much identical (except for the jam). Mallowpuffs are made by Griffins - not sure if you get that brand in Aussie


----------



## Bilby (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen Griffins in the past but don't remember where. Probably at one of the import food shops. Will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 16, 2008)

*I found them.......*

Whilst wandering through Westfield in Sydney waiting for a medical appointment yesterday, I came across a chinese cooking supply shop and you wouldn't believe it.  I found GRAHAM CRACKERS.  The owner said that they get them in from Guam and the Phillipines due to there being a large US military contingency in that area of Asia-Pacific.  I could not believe it.  So I bought two packets and will let you know how I go.


----------



## Rom (Feb 21, 2008)

Wooooo Graham crackers here i come! i just want some for the sake of them LOL
Hey Cath how stupid am i, me and my partner were looking for shops so we see a big WESTFIELD sign in Sydney....u think it was the actual westfield?...nahh it was some hotel or something strange and i was thinking what da??? wasn't too impressed might i add haha.


----------



## Cath4420 (Feb 21, 2008)

Rom said:


> Wooooo Graham crackers here i come! i just want some for the sake of them LOL
> Hey Cath how stupid am i, me and my partner were looking for shops so we see a big WESTFIELD sign in Sydney....u think it was the actual westfield?...nahh it was some hotel or something strange and i was thinking what da??? wasn't too impressed might i add haha.


 
Rom

Sorry for not giving you enough info, the name of the shop is "Chow King" and it is in Westfield Parramatta on Floor 5 - same floor as the food court and just across from Coles and Baker's Delight.  GC are located in about the third aisle - at the top of the aisle.

Hope you find it.

Cath


----------



## Bilby (Feb 22, 2008)

You got a shopping centre with FIVE floors?????  I think Myers and David Jones in the city only go to four including the ground floor.  Any shopping centre here with more than two floors is office space.


----------



## Rom (Feb 26, 2008)

Cath4420 said:


> Rom
> 
> Sorry for not giving you enough info, the name of the shop is "Chow King" and it is in Westfield Parramatta on Floor 5 - same floor as the food court and just across from Coles and Baker's Delight. GC are located in about the third aisle - at the top of the aisle.
> 
> ...


 
OMG I soooo know which shop ur talking about, i make my bf go in it every time we go ahahaha, i feel the need for shopping coming on 
thanks for the info!


----------



## Rom (Feb 26, 2008)

Bilby said:


> You got a shopping centre with FIVE floors????? I think Myers and David Jones in the city only go to four including the ground floor. Any shopping centre here with more than two floors is office space.


 
um..i think it might actually be 6  what do u reckon Cath?
we have another westfield in Bondi which goes over the road and another one in Chatswood that is huge as well, there is also a westfield in Miranda which is LONGGGG but only 3 stories and don't seem to change much lol


----------



## bevkile (Feb 26, 2008)

When I was growing up, a long, long time ago. My granny would take a couple of graham crackers and some confectioners sugar, a few drops of milk and flavoring and you have a sandwich cookie. Quite a treat.


----------

